# -30 outside right now



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought yesterday was cold at -20 but today is even worse :crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

its -1 in chicago and im washing my truck lol..........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I love how when it is that cold it actually feels that cold.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Years ago wed had a house in upstate NY from which we used to ride snowmobiles in to since the town did not maintain the seasonal road No BS, lowest temp I've seen on the thermometer there was -40. We rode that day.....


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

stop your bellyaching, it was -35 here in Fargo and was a nice sunny day


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

camden I was going to go snowmobiling today


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Time to throw another log on the fire and slip the pool cover off. A cozy 9* here right now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dam that's cold,you better send you wife here, till it warms ups!


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

-1° here right now.

The worst thing about the temperature is when I have to jump out of my 104° hot tub and run to the door. Its like needles!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

VPRacing;940963 said:


> -1° here right now.
> 
> The worst thing about the temperature is when I have to jump out of my 104° hot tub and run to the door. Its like needles!


don't fall in the snow!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Is that colder then a well drillers ... ?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, you guys are all wimps, we have already had -50 celsius here, i am happy we upgraded the skidsteer heaters this year


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

buckwheat_la;941806 said:


> lol, you guys are all wimps, we have already had -50 celsius here, i am happy we upgraded the skidsteer heaters this year


Coldest I have ever been in was -60F at my place in Northern Wisconsin. Is it just me or does it just seem anything lower than -40F it just doesn't make much difference ?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not sure what that translates to in celsius, but at some point cold becomes mute as it is just too damn cold


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

Anything below 0 all feels the damn same to me. Its -10° now and have been working in it for the last few hours, definitely not the ideal temp to be working in. I'd hate to be further up north in the -30° and lower temps!



Green Grass said:


> don't fall in the snow!!


Done that before, feels like a torch hits your skin!



buckwheat_la;941850 said:


> not sure what that translates to in celsius, but at some point cold becomes mute as it is just too damn cold


-58°


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

guys stop it! AlaskaBoss is laughing at us!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lmao, i bet he walks outside in his underwear to get the newspaper in -58 celsius, with a cold beer in hand


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, I read your post wrong. You said -50° C and I was replying to that. 

-58°F = -50°C

So close enough to what you see in temp.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did it ever warm up? Shouldn't have to five years.....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

It only got down to -20 last night. Currently it's -11. I love winter but I can do without the brutally cold temps.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Way too much weather talk in this thread!


----------

